
Ask HN: How can I train attention to detail? - SmithsCharts
I’ve always been the type of person who makes careless mistakes, or is bad at noticing small details. I’ve just started my first job as a consultant and I’ve been getting bad performance reviews due to errors in my code or emailing a wrong file etc.<p>I’ve always struggled with this and I want to know has anyone else had the same problem and managed to fix themselves?
======
piranhadeocean
You need better control of your reflexes. The best method I can think of is to
do certain everyday tasks with your non-dominant hand. If you're right-handed,
eat, brush your hair, do your non-essential writing/typing with your left-
hand. This is inconvenient enough for your brain to slow down and for you to
be more deliberate and measured in whatever you do.

